# Bocinas Pyle de 5.25" , no entiendo algo.



## svartahrid (Jul 15, 2016)

Buenas, hace poco compre algo de bien bajo presupuesto, pero de segun gran calidad relacion calidad precio. Son un par de bocinas de 5.25 marca pyle, se ven bastante guapas, y en el centro llevan 2 domos piezoelectricos para las frecuencias agudas. Estoy haciendo una especie de caja todo en uno de 10x10x20 pulgadas, que incluye una bocina subwoofer (tambien marca pyle) de 8 pulgadas), y el par de bocinas de medios son uns de 5.25" azules, que venian con su tornilleria y mallas protectoras, bastante bacancitas, el par de eso con envio incluido costo cerca de 20 dolares, y segun cuentan con una potencia RMS de 200w, yo simplemente quiero alimentarlas con 50W cada una, 50w ya es algo respetable, viniendo de una etapa de amplificado clase D, para el subwoofer de 8" le voy a meter 100W, lo cual seria un 50% de su maxima capacidad.

Hace cosas como estas van bien con productos baratos, osea alimentarlos un poquito lejos de su maximo umbral, con ello deberian durar lo suficiente y dar un redimiento decente.

Yendo al grano, veo que no vino con mucha documentacion pertinente en cuanto a montar las bocinasm y me refiero a la malla protectora, que no veo que lleve orificios por la parte externa, si no solamente por la parte interna, bueno de hecho si que se dejan ver unos orificios, esto removiendo la malla metalica, que no es un quita y pone en toda regla y algo de pegamento hay que vencer para librarla, por lo que no me parece que esa forma haya sido la mas idonea.

Lo que me llamo la atencion fue que venian 8 piecesitas en forma de > con dos orificios, es de esperar que pase el tornillo por cada agujero, pero yo nada que encuentro la forma, y pues queria saber si por aqui alguien ya ha lidiado con esto, porque si no tendre que tirar a la basura esas piecesitas que no me dicen nada, atornillar desde el orificio una vez quitada la malla circuilar, y volver a pegar la malla con un poco de pegamento, cosa que creo que no deberia ser asi. Medio enfadoso mi posteo, pero dejare unas imagenes para hacerlo mas a meno y presentarles esta opcion del mercado bastante accesible, suele tener buenos reviews, pienso yo que aguantan muy buen alimentandolos a su 80" de capacidad maxima por ejemplo, gente que se queda de que se le queman, son gente que les alimenta a su capacidad maxima peak, y luego se quejan de que su baratencia se quemo sin mas y no la recomiendan.

Yo compre una tarjeta DIY bluetooth la cual lleva dos circuitos amplificadores clase D. Uno de ellos va puenteado, de forma que entregue 100w a un subwoofer, potencia que me ha parecido mas que suficiente para un subwoofer economico de 8" marca pyle, y por otro lado el otro integrado estereo entrega 50x50, y es con ese con el que pienso alimentar el par de bocinas que la verdad se ven bastante bien, solo eso de instalar los protectores, a ver si alguien me echa una mano. Mil gracias de antemano.


----------



## elmichino (Jul 15, 2016)

Esas chapitas son para ponerlas donde atornillaria el tornillo, es decir, parecen que son parlantes para puertas de autos, que tienen una maderita donde pasa el tornillo y se afirman con estas chapas en V que las tenes que juntar y ahi ajustas


----------



## svartahrid (Jul 15, 2016)

elmichino dijo:


> Esas chapitas son para ponerlas donde atornillaria el tornillo, es decir, parecen que son parlantes para puertas de autos, que tienen una maderita donde pasa el tornillo y se afirman con estas chapas en V que las tenes que juntar y ahi ajustas



Ya veo, en mi caso no me servirian, porque ni siquiera empotran entre bocina y rejilla, menos mal que la rejilla va pegada con un pegamento noble, que no ha sido nada dificil retirarla, cuando uno quita la malla, se dejan ver los orificios preparados para alojar a los tornillos, hasta su forma mas ancha tiene para alojar la cabeza del tornillo, entonces despues de atornillarlos sin las mallas, tocara echar un poco de pegamento y volver a colocar, nada del otro mundo para mis intentos de manillas, y bueno muchas gracias, ya seguiremos jugando con estos juguetes, la verdad siento como aquel dia que eche a andar mi ferrocarril en noche navideña. Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Jul 16, 2016)

Siendo Pyle desconfiaría muchísimo de las especificaciones que dan. Ni siquiera dan los T/S. 200W RMS en un 5 y 1/4"  En cualquier caso es potencia pico y con viento a favor.. No esperes que aguanten más de de la décima parte de eso.


----------



## svartahrid (Jul 18, 2016)

jorger dijo:


> Siendo Pyle desconfiaría muchísimo de las especificaciones que dan. Ni siquiera dan los T/S. 200W RMS en un 5 y 1/4"  En cualquier caso es potencia pico y con viento a favor.. No esperes que aguanten más de de la décima parte de eso.



Es que no hay que ser tontillos y esperar que en verdad soporten 200w, yo bien lo sabia y aun asi era algo perfecto para mi, que pienso darles 50w a cada una, ya vere como se comporta a esos niveles, si distorciona demasiado y se escucha forzada, uno se da cuenta de la tolerancia, pero la verdad no tengo experiencia con esta marca y no sera hasta un rato que pueda dar una opinion al respecto, pense que por lo menos soportarian unos 100-80 watts, y yo les quiero meter 50W, pense que probablemente aguantaria sobradamente unos 50w, estan pesaditas y se sienten de aceptable calidad, aunque aun no las conecto a nada, dado que aun no tengo amplificador, es apenas que me llegara en unos dias, ya veremos que pasa.


----------

